# Hartland CA&E Interurban for sale



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Selling this nice Hartland Chicago Aurora & Elgin Interurban. light indoor use, directional lights, interior lights, no original box but will carefully pack for shipment or local pickup is an option. Asking $125 plus shipping. paypal accepted. Thanks Mike the Aspie


----------

